# recommendations for 12v shallow well pump



## ke4mcl (Apr 19, 2016)

i'm in deep south Fl and i built the wife two 8x8 boxes for her to grow vegetables on. i've planned out a watering setup that will double as emergency drinking water but i need a pump. 

i guesstimate my water table is at less than 10' here, maybe even less than 6'. i already have a well with a 220v pump that came with the house but i never use it. i'm planning to pull the 220 pump and install a 12v solution that wont break the bank. i'm squared away solar power wise.

pump suggestions?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I use the Shurflo 9300 in my well running solar direct. Yes it's in the $800 range but couldn't find anything cheaper that I was comfortable with lasting more than 1 year. 

It is rebuildable and we've had no problems in it's first year of watering our orchard.

WWW


----------



## ke4mcl (Apr 19, 2016)

after a bit a research and a balancing act between frugal and functional, i ended up with a northern tools star brand pump. $90, 2 year warranty, and it does what i need. my water table is really shallow here so i didnt need much lift. its got enough oomph to run (2) 50' soaker hoses.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I have a friend with a wind powered garden pump. Mother Earth News had a wind power project that used 55 gallon drums split lengthwise and welded off center. I don't remember the application but it was about 40 years ago.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

fishhead said:


> I have a friend with a wind powered garden pump. Mother Earth News had a wind power project that used 55 gallon drums split lengthwise and welded off center. I don't remember the application but it was about 40 years ago.


Savonius wind turbine is what they built.


----------



## ke4mcl (Apr 19, 2016)

thats sounds like a great solution if i just had more land. i live on a 1/4 acre, not a farm. i have a 400w wind generator to put up so that will be it for me. only so much weirdness one can put in a residential backyard without calling attention to yourself.


----------

